# commercial spammer



## foussiremix (Apr 3, 2015)

so i gonna discuss with you.
What are we gonna do against the spammer in the forum that spamm this shit in other languages.

What do you think


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 3, 2015)

ok they are  spam bots


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

They'll be banned when a member of staff sees it, don't worry.
Just use the forum as normal and try to ignore it c:


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't reply to their threads and just report them using the little triangle with an ! in the lower left corner of the post.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 3, 2015)

I banned on earlier. If I missed any threads just post them here and I'll take a look.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 3, 2015)

But its strange that more of these bots appear.

I saw forums that were full of them


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> But its strange that more of these bots appear.
> 
> I saw forums that were full of them



I do wonder why they chose this forum to spam bot. c:


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 4, 2015)

OK THEY APPEARED AGAIN
AND SPAMMED 6 SITES

Maybe cause of imvu
i dont know


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2015)

Killed a bunch of them. Nice to wake up to... that.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 5, 2015)

Uuuuhhhh...

Might be time for an IP range block.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 5, 2015)

Gryphoneer said:


> Uuuuhhhh...
> 
> Might be time for an IP range block.



Omggggg more spam!

I'm gonna wreck them. >:c


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 5, 2015)

Well this is wonderful, there is at least 4 - 5 pages worth of it now.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah, really. I'd go as far as stopping registration, at least until you beef up your security. What exactly do you need to do to create an account here? Not enough to block this spammer, clearly.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 5, 2015)

That is...disturbing.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 5, 2015)

What we need is sugilitite!!!


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok its sound racist but we need an IP Ban for india


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 5, 2015)

I FOUND A WAY to stop them.

Is Faf with an other website linked.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 5, 2015)

I made some changes which should potentially help.


----------



## Fawk (Apr 5, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> OK THEY APPEARED AGAIN
> AND SPAMMED 6 SITES
> 
> Maybe cause of imvu
> i dont know



This has nothing to do with IMVU I remember these spammers happening before anything to do with IMVU.


----------



## foussiremix (May 2, 2015)

Crap they appeared again.


----------



## Taralack (May 2, 2015)

It's been dealt with.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 2, 2015)

Is that indefinitely?
I recall that was the same username of the spammer


----------



## Taralack (May 2, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Is that indefinitely?
> I recall that was the same username of the spammer



It was not the same, but similar. On my end there really isn't anything I can do other than hope someone is online when they start and catch it early.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 3, 2015)

OH god please do something!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 5, 2015)

The spambots are at it again, and this time, they are attacking 4 sections at once. Are they ever going to stop?


----------



## shiy0 (May 5, 2015)

oh yay spambots...* grabs shotgun and loads it*
if somebody needs it the ak's are loaded and stand against that wall over there.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 5, 2015)

Seriously, shouldn't we do something about registration? Or how about a system that bans a user that posts this kind of shit?


----------



## Kalmor (May 5, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Seriously, shouldn't we do something about registration? Or how about a system that bans a user that posts this kind of shit?


They're getting smart and getting around our countermeasures.


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 5, 2015)

Okay guys, i think site security seriously needs to be re-evaluated. I've reported 3 bots today, all advertising the exact same bullsh#t. Judging by this thread, this isn't something new. A new countermeasures needs to be put in place to prevent this from reoccurring.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2015)

How about limiting the creation of threads by twice a day.


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 5, 2015)

A simpler and less drastic approach would be to recruit more moderators. Most of the mods here are American with the exception of Kalmor. More UK/ European mods would make catching these bot a lot quicker, in the absence of the American mods.


----------



## Kalmor (May 5, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> A simpler and less drastic approach would be to recruit more moderators. Most of the mods here are American with the exception of Kalmor. More UK/ European mods would make catching these bot a lot quicker, in the absence of the American mods.


Working on it.

Currently we have Mentova/Ozriel as US, me as EU and Taralack as AU.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 5, 2015)

I think at least 3 moderators per region may be a good idea, with 24/7 coverage and protection against spammers.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 5, 2015)

Vote mayo for Asian moderator


----------



## GamingGal (May 7, 2015)

Or perhaps we could have a requirement where you HAVE to post in the introductions first before being able to create a thread? I remember a site I was on previously did this and it helped cut it down a bit.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 7, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> Working on it.
> 
> Currently we have Mentova/Ozriel as US, me as EU and Taralack as AU.



Working on it?

EDIT: I must be psychic, they appeared again


----------



## shiy0 (May 15, 2015)

it is baaaack uu *loads guns*


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (May 15, 2015)

Go staff! Yall are awesome, fight the monsters!!!!


----------



## BlitzCo (May 15, 2015)

I don't think that very many people are going to buy some stupid witchcraft, black magic bullshit


----------



## shiy0 (May 15, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Go staff! Yall are awesome, fight the monsters!!!!



go go poweeeeer rangeeeeers~ : D


----------



## shiy0 (May 15, 2015)

now its not even a commercial anymore what the hell oO


----------



## SkyeWolfofDusk (May 15, 2015)

I still have yet to figure out why people bother to set up spambots like this other then to tick people off for a short while. -loads sniper rifle and sits on the roof of FurAffinity HQ-


----------



## foussiremix (May 15, 2015)

LOL now its japanese, seriously, I GONNA BLOW THEM UP WITH MY STARLIGHT BREAKER


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I don't think that very many people are going to buy some stupid witchcraft, black magic bullshit



But everyone knows furries are the spawn of the devil ;P


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 15, 2015)

Yeeeaaahhh...

Flood control measures sound nicer by the day.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 15, 2015)

Do these spammers really think they're accomplishing anything by posting here?


----------

